# How to adjust BRIGHTNESS SCREEN ?



## setti (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello,

I've HP-Pavilion dv6534ef laptop I am unable to adjust brightness screen through <fn>+F7 and <fn>+F8 keys ! In general all <fn> combination keys not work except two: one for plus sign and other minus sign !!!

Please how can I avoid this prob.

cheers


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2009)

See if loading acpi_video(4) helps.


----------



## setti (Aug 11, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> See if loading acpi_video(4) helps.



If it is possible can you show me step by step how can I make fn keys work ? Sorry I have just read  but I don't understand, I am a newbie :e

All the best(4)


----------



## Beastie (Aug 11, 2009)

SirDice means that you should try kloading *acpi_video*, i.e. `# kldload acpi_video`.
The MIB (SYSCTL) variables mentioned in the man page (acpi_video(4)) can be read and modified using sysctl(8), e.g. `# sysctl some.sysctl.variable` and `# sysctl some.sysctl.variable=some_value` respectively.


----------



## aragon (Aug 11, 2009)

Also look at xbacklight(1).


----------

